# betta w/ goldfish



## adio_kid452 (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm pretty new to the whole fish and aquarium scene...started a couple weeks ago wen i won a goldfish at a local fair... i have a 2 gal tank w/ filter...i just bought a betta a few days ago...the lady at the store seemed like she knew alot about it but i wanna be sure.. I have a goldfish in with the betta right now...they seem to be doing fine ....the lady said to just make sure to clean the water regularly due to the high ammonia levels w/ goldfish...any and all replies are appreciated


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

goldfish like cooler water and much more water then the 2G you have. Betta's like 75+ water. What kind of goldfish is it ? If it's a "comet" type they get well over a foot long. The LFS lady is wrong.


RC


----------



## adio_kid452 (Apr 1, 2005)

thanks very much RC i noticed my betta wasnt movin and i also noticed the water was getting cold..I resituated the golfish in a different tank and put different water in with my betta...I dont have a heater for my tank but i heard a heating pad would suffice..would that work?


----------



## adio_kid452 (Apr 1, 2005)

thanks RC my betta is no longer in with the goldfish and has new , a little warmer water, and is doing great . he flares when i put u a mirror and is swimming around nicely.. thanks again


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Make shure that you get rid of the goldfish or get a decent size tank for it. goldfish are schooling fish
and a school needs at least 100 gallon tank.

About goldfish size:
http://hometown.aol.com/_ht_a/kmam1/MyPond/Bruce.jpg

And that's a fantail, normal goldfish grows even bigger!!


----------



## resser (Mar 7, 2005)

that is an exteme example of a gold fish, ( where do you live, next to a [glow=yellow:2f1b83080b]nuclear[/glow:2f1b83080b] reactor? LOL) I am wiilling to bet any gold fish that was won at a fair, is a 12 for a $1 type feeder and will in NO way grow to anything that size. 

How ever RC is right, Goldfish and bettas need dif water temps.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

actually, if u keep a goldfish in a small tank, its growth will be stunted.


----------



## CTFish guy (Mar 13, 2005)

Yes, it is stunted, which in turn causes its body to get more prone to diseases, which end up killing a goldfish that could of been kept for at least 10 years (some healthier ones Live longer) die in about 4 years. I would either give the goldie to a freind who has others or a freind that has a tank thats real big, or you could get a tank for that one goldifsh


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

> that is an exteme example of a gold fish, ( where do you live, next to a nuclear reactor? LOL) I am wiilling to bet any gold fish that was won at a fair, is a 12 for a $1 type feeder and will in NO way grow to anything that size.


Not true, goldfish won at the fair are comet goldfish. If you accomidate them with a large enough aquarium/pond THEY WILL get 12-18 inches. A stunted fish will not live out a long happy life... that is why the average goldfish lifespan is 2-3 years and not 12, because inexperienced aquarists don't accomidate to their space needs.


----------



## helen623 (Apr 6, 2005)

That gf pic is from a site about the world record biggest fantail or something. (I knew I'd seen it before...) Comets do get pretty big, but that is a really extreme example.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Extreme examples will make people understand that goldfish really do grow big. Feeders grow even bigger.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

resser @ Sun Apr 03 said:


> that is an exteme example of a gold fish,   ( where do you live,  next to a [glow=yellow:92af271cfa]nuclear[/glow:92af271cfa] reactor? LOL)  I am wiilling to bet any gold fish that was won at a fair, is a 12 for a $1 type feeder and will in NO way grow to anything that size.
> 
> How ever RC is right,  Goldfish and bettas need dif water temps.


hey, if a fantail get that big, a comet/feeder fish should get much bigger than that since fantail's body is much shorter than comet's.


----------



## RamuneFizz (Mar 15, 2005)

A friend of mine was doing some kind report last year and it involved animals. She had a portion explaining that goldfish normally get very big unless kept in small tanks in which their growth is stunted. She have research proving that, though the fish is not visibly growing, their internal organs and such do continue to grow and that is why they die young, amoung other reasons involving other poor care factors.
[shadow=midnightblue:7356d3bc4e]Just my 2 cents.  [/shadow:7356d3bc4e]


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

> that is an exteme example of a gold fish, ( where do you live, next to a nuclear reactor? LOL) I am wiilling to bet any gold fish that was won at a fair, is a 12 for a $1 type feeder and will in NO way grow to anything that size.


Hehe, urban mythology at its best 

ALL goldfish are carps.

Carps do 2 things: 
They get BIG
They are MASSIVE waste producers


----------



## LunaBetta (Apr 26, 2005)

I heard bettas and goldfish are incompatible because the goldfish secrete something that'll kill the betta. Is it the ammonia levels?


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i think just the goldfish have so much waste and the ammonia level go way high and kill the betta. the real reason is goldfish should not keep with betta because the different water temp. they need.


----------



## LunaBetta (Apr 26, 2005)

Ah, I see. I prefer Bettas as solitary fish anyway. I don't think I would ever risk another fish's life and put a Betta in there. I have some agressives.


----------

